
You’re better off using Exceptions in F# - maximcus
https://eiriktsarpalis.wordpress.com/2017/02/19/youre-better-off-using-exceptions/
======
maximcus
I like that he speaks from experience. If you new to F# it makes a lot of
sense to shy away from exceptions, and in short examples result types could
look very neat and nice especially in computation expressions. But in big
codebases things can be very different. I would very much like to hear a
criticism of this article / alternative view from someone who successfully
uses result types instead of exceptions in reasonably big projects.

